# Gildersome tunnel leeds, January 2013.



## Black (Jan 25, 2013)

The Gildersome tunnel is 1 mile 571 yds long
running from Gildersome (north) to Birstol (south),
runs beneath the settlement of Gildersome.
Theres 4 air shafts all capped except no 3
which still has the chimney at surface level
the tunnel opened 1900, closed 1966.
The tunnel lies on a 1 in 70 gradient towards Leeds
theres a beck which crosses the tunnel and discharges in the cutting,
the tunnel is suffering very heavy water ingress (which was pouring through the access panel).
The iron ore dirt, which reaches 2 feet in parts covers most or the tunnel floor and
some of the roof/walls.
no pictures in the tunnel as access panel blocked

culvert





















north portal





air shaft no.3 (surface)





site of south portal (buried)





bad conditions preventing access





[email protected]


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 25, 2013)

That looks wild & cold!great pics of the ice.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd be down that like a rat down a drain


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 26, 2013)

I like shot #5, the snow and ice adds a nice touch...


----------

